# Career options for a computer and mobile troubleshooter



## evilwit (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Guys
I am asking this on my friend's brother behalf.Hopefully he will be completing his 12th this year.He is good at problem solving and have a deep interest in computers and mobiles.He has very good knowledge of softwares and can almost any software problem whether it is of mobile or computer.But his hardware knowledge sucks.But he is willing to learn that.If he passes his 12th which graduation programme/course will be good for him?He just wants to solve the hardware and software problems of both mobile and computers and earn good.FYI he sucks at maths and coding/programming.He might end up doing his own business so he needs a graduation/course such like that can help him in his own business.
Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2016)

How good is he in electronics and how bad is he at programming?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 6, 2016)

well getting any engineering degree will help him get a job at a call center for higher pay.
He can also do a 3yr diploma.
that way he can still get into call center and earn but pay will be less as compared to a degree holder.
He would need to know how to speak good english though.


----------



## anuragingle (Jan 6, 2016)

If he sucks at maths its better not to go for any IT degree because all such degrees have maths and its not easy maths. If he fails in maths no good company will even consider him for an interview.
If hes interested in doing his own business let him go for commerce and do hardware or mobile repairing course side by side. That way at least he will be able to open his own mobile or hardware shop


----------



## evilwit (Jan 6, 2016)

anuragingle said:


> If he sucks at maths its better not to go for any IT degree because all such degrees have maths and its not easy maths. If he fails in maths no good company will even consider him for an interview.
> If hes interested in doing his own business let him go for commerce and do hardware or mobile repairing course side by side. That way at least he will be able to open his own mobile or hardware shop


Ya thats true.What do you recommend in commerce.BBA?And what are the good insitutes in pune or lucknow for mobile repairing.I think virtual classes wont help him as its sometimes very difficult to repair something without the help of mentor.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 6, 2016)

evilwit said:


> Ya thats true.What do you recommend in commerce.BBA?And what are the good insitutes in pune or lucknow for mobile repairing.I think virtual classes wont help him as its sometimes very difficult to repair something without the help of mentor.


and how much money can he make if choose to do job


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2016)

evilwit said:


> Hey Guys
> I am asking this on my friend's brother behalf.Hopefully he will be completing his 12th this year.He is good at problem solving and have a deep interest in computers and mobiles.He has very good knowledge of softwares and can almost any software problem whether it is of mobile or computer.But his hardware knowledge sucks.But he is willing to learn that.If he passes his 12th which graduation programme/course will be good for him?He just wants to solve the hardware and software problems of both mobile and computers and earn good.FYI he sucks at maths and coding/programming.He might end up doing his own business so he needs a graduation/course such like that can help him in his own business.
> Thanks


I'm sorry to say this but this 'skillset' he has is extremely common, there's one in every family, group or office who can use google effectively and find solution to problems, no one will pay to get issues solved which a colleague's son can solve. And if he sucks at math then IT might be a trouble for him. My suggestion will be to get into business, selling computer parts can be a good one. Maybe he can go into other business as well.

- - - Updated - - -



evilwit said:


> and how much money can he make if choose to do job


Depends on which job. Lets face that facts, this is India, here people become Engineers first then look for jobs. For others it always boils down to govt jobs or bank jobs which are impossible to crack without a good concept in maths and/or english.

As for mobile repairing it can get some money if he can enlist in a company as technician, maybe a polytechnic degree. But getting a job is extremely difficult as the competition is ridiculously high. 

A good option can be to get a masters degree and then go for teaching. But he needs to have resolve and get a honors in the line he is pursuing in bachelors.


----------



## anuragingle (Jan 7, 2016)

From your other posts i think you were going to open a mobile shop, ask your friends brother to do a mobile repairing course and then you can hire him yourself


----------



## evilwit (Jan 7, 2016)

anuragingle said:


> From your other posts i think you were going to open a mobile shop, ask your friends brother to do a mobile repairing course and then you can hire him yourself


Thats true but i wont be in the position to negotiate with him.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 7, 2016)

evilwit said:


> Thats true but i wont be in the position to negotiate with him.


because of the friendship with his brother.And if he demands the salary i couldn't afford, i will be in awkward position.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 7, 2016)

evilwit said:


> because of the friendship with his brother.And if he demands the salary i couldn't afford, i will be in awkward position.


And even i m in the same league and want to learn mobile repairing


----------



## anuragingle (Jan 7, 2016)

How much do you think you will earn if you do a mobile repairing course? Give ur best guess


----------



## evilwit (Jan 8, 2016)

anuragingle said:


> How much do you think you will earn if you do a mobile repairing course? Give ur best guess



I don't want to learn mobile repairing to make money by doing job,i thought of doing it just because in case I do repairing/sales business,I would be able to do the repairing myself for first few days till my business is stable and after that i can hire someone who has experience in this field and even then the knowledge would help me from getting duped by the technician.I know this fact very well that one cannot earn a hefty salary by just doing a mobile repairing course.It would maximum yield 10-12k afaik.Now coming to friend's brother,from the start i very clearly told that he is good in softwares and want to learn hardware of both mobiles and computers and may be get a job as technical support guys.But I am not sure.You can tell these things better.


----------



## satinder (Jan 8, 2016)

Try Networking  field,  it has still space and scope both.  
Goto any nearby institutions. 
Atleast have a look.


----------



## anuragingle (Jan 8, 2016)

Even as technical support he will not earn more than 7-10k, and for technical support even he has to have a graduate degree. The only option for him is to study hard and get good marks in his 12th exams and get a graduate degree. If he doesnt get good marks in 12th better send him for commerce degree, there are lots of other jobs he can do after commerce. Another thing you should know is that even for commerce admissions the cut off marks are high these days


----------



## evilwit (Jan 11, 2016)

anuragingle said:


> Even as technical support he will not earn more than 7-10k, and for technical support even he has to have a graduate degree. The only option for him is to study hard and get good marks in his 12th exams and get a graduate degree. If he doesnt get good marks in 12th better send him for commerce degree, there are lots of other jobs he can do after commerce. Another thing you should know is that even for commerce admissions the cut off marks are high these days


I talked to him about getting into some other sections and made him read all the posts.but god he is hell bent.kids these days.i have suggested him if that if wants to stick with IT he has to be flexible and work on his programming part.till now he has experience with c and some other languages he mentioned which i dont remember.me and my friend made him understand the pros of being in software development n cons in being part of section he likes.we told him that there is not much scope in the field you are interested in and you need to think practically.and he somehow agreed.but man he is man of principles.he said i will only stick to mobile app development or website desining/developing.So what do you have to say about this.is there any scope in it?And afaik you need not to be much qualified but rather have the right skills.But still what is scope of this industry and how much he have to study?And if he goes for mobile app development which platform should he choose ios or android?And as the technology is changing day by day what will be it like if the apple rotes or droid battery gets down?Is this too risky?Will these skills help him in opening his own business if he doen't choose to do job after some period of time?I hope i have not forced him and he actually does well as i am a strong believer of doing what you love to do but one have to make compromises to get ahead in life.and hope he likes whatever he has chosen.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 11, 2016)

anuragingle said:


> Even as technical support he will not earn more than 7-10k, and for technical support even he has to have a graduate degree. The only option for him is to study hard and get good marks in his 12th exams and get a graduate degree. If he doesnt get good marks in 12th better send him for commerce degree, there are lots of other jobs he can do after commerce. Another thing you should know is that even for commerce admissions the cut off marks are high these days



Technical support doesn't require graduation. And 7-10k ? Who told you this ? Any decent tech support company pays 20k for a "fresher" in an international BPO. With a year of experience you can easily earn upto 30k and even more depending upon your skills.



evilwit said:


> I talked to him about getting into some other sections and made him read all the posts.but god he is hell bent.kids these days.i have suggested him if that if wants to stick with IT he has to be flexible and work on his programming part.till now he has experience with c and some other languages he mentioned which i dont remember.me and my friend made him understand the pros of being in software development n cons in being part of section he likes.we told him that there is not much scope in the field you are interested in and you need to think practically.and he somehow agreed.but man he is man of principles.he said i will only stick to mobile app development or website desining/developing.So what do you have to say about this.is there any scope in it?And afaik you need not to be much qualified but rather have the right skills.But still what is scope of this industry and how much he have to study?And if he goes for mobile app development which platform should he choose ios or android?And as the technology is changing day by day what will be it like if the apple rotes or droid battery gets down?Is this too risky?Will these skills help him in opening his own business if he doen't choose to do job after some period of time?I hope i have not forced him and he actually does well as i am a strong believer of doing what you love to do but one have to make compromises to get ahead in life.and hope he likes whatever he has chosen.



If he likes development, then that's the best thing. Future is mobile. Encourage him to go for it, even if it pays him absolute zero in the beginning.

As for iOS and Android, I'd say iOS due to monetary reasons.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Technical support doesn't require graduation. And 7-10k ? Who told you this ? Any decent tech support company pays 20k for a "fresher" in an international BPO. With a year of experience you can easily earn upto 30k and even more depending upon your skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't like development,he has made a sacrifice as he has no choices left.According to some members technical support is not worth it.He really wanna get into it.Btw according to you what is the career path for it  and is it worth it?And it would be great if he gets into it as its his field of choice and the skills can help him running a business also.And as i earlier said he loves solving problems,both software and hardware related but its just that he hasn't got experience in hardware section.But he can learn it that too with enthusiasm.And as far as designing/development is concerned he is more into things where he can escape from coding so he prefers web designing more as it includes working with both the softwares and languages.And i think he can start learning web designing straight after 12th.All he needs is skill rather than degrees.But still what would be an ideal qualification for web designer?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 12, 2016)

evilwit said:


> He doesn't like development,he has made a sacrifice as he has no choices left.According to some members technical support is not worth it.He really wanna get into it.Btw according to you what is the career path for it  and is it worth it?And it would be great if he gets into it as its his field of choice and the skills can help him running a business also.And as i earlier said he loves solving problems,both software and hardware related but its just that he hasn't got experience in hardware section.But he can learn it that too with enthusiasm.And as far as designing/development is concerned he is more into things where he can escape from coding so he prefers web designing more as it includes working with both the softwares and languages.And i think he can start learning web designing straight after 12th.All he needs is skill rather than degrees.But still what would be an ideal qualification for web designer?



Any IT related graduation degree is fine if you have skills. But you have to be exceptionally well in that case (to take precedence over engg or higher degree candidates).

See, it's not like tech support is a bad job, but it has got it's own downsides. I too did it once in my life. But there's no social life left due to the awkward timing of the job (night shifts). That's why I won't recommend anybody to do it until there's absolute necessity.

Development/Design is any day far better than above discussed things. One of my friend started his development career at a meager salary of 6k, that too after 1 year gap of his degree. He worked hard for that 6k for around 10 months. Now he is earning 29k ( 2 yr total exp as of now). Same case with one of my friend who was earning zero (yes, zero) in mid 2013 but now earning 45k+. So you can imagine. Both are absolute coding jobs.

Lastly, if he really isn't into coding, designing is also very well paying if he's creative. Or he can at least work as front end developer which one can learn easily with minimal coding. Check out freecodecamp.com, and ask him to join it. If you want some good online resources, I can give you.


----------

